# Anybody fly fish?



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Got out of my yak and into some waders with my family to learn how to fly fish. Wow, it's completely different than what I am used to with the spinning reel. Had a blast though and wanted to share. Got me thinking about hitting some grassy flats in the yak and trying to catch some specs with a salwater fly rod.. Anyone tried this?! Let me know. Subscribe to my youtube channel if you like!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Scroll on down and browse the fly fishing topic here. It's pretty active. I like to wade for trout and reds in the sound with my 7 wt with a clouser or popper on the end. It's a great way to fish, have fun.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope. Nobody here fly fishes. Move along. Nothing to see here.

(NOT being a jerk, just trying to save your life - once you've started salt water fly fishing all other aspects of your life may seem insignificant.)


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I love it and wish I did more. Redfish on a fly is some of the most fun I've had in the bay.


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

60hertz, I see what you did there. Trying to save me from myself! I still have a few more goals to check off my spin fishing list, but I will eventually try the saltwater fly fishing!

Big Rick, I can't even imagine a slot red hitting a fly on topwater...what a rush


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Done a bit of fly fishing, some instruction , and tye the best spoon fly you could want to fish.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes I do and fly fishing the salt is a growing sector. There is a club - Fly Fishers of North West Florida with tying sessions and a monthly newsletter. I am a certified fly-casting instructor and have started a blog www.everyjonahhasawhale.com

Jonas
CCI
www.everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

shadowwalker said:


> Done a bit of fly fishing, some instruction , and tye the best spoon fly you could want to fish.


Lets see that fly SW

Oh yeah frug I think it' kinda fun. So much so I've not fish spin gear in 6 years. Other than a set rod for BIG Jacks off my dock. Once I found out they were un-stoppable from the dock and decided I didn't want to buy more fly lines


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

frugalphysio said:


> Got out of my yak and into some waders with my family to learn how to fly fish. Wow, it's completely different than what I am used to with the spinning reel. Had a blast though and wanted to share. Got me thinking about hitting some grassy flats in the yak and trying to catch some specs with a salwater fly rod.. Anyone tried this?! Let me know. Subscribe to my youtube channel if you like!


I DO! This is from last Thursday night in the yak. :thumbup:

You can check out the report too if you're interested! & hit me up any time you wanna get out there man!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f56/11-2-[9wt-big-streamer-=-fat-37-25-bull]-770297/


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

wtbfishin' said:


> Lets see that fly SW
> 
> Oh yeah frug I think it' kinda fun. So much so I've not fish spin gear in 6 years. Other than a set rod for BIG Jacks off my dock. Once I found out they were un-stoppable from the dock and decided I didn't want to buy more fly lines


I'm not much use at posting pictures on the internet, those controls just aren't in my owners manual, but I'll see if I can find someone to give it a shot. You can try a search on Capt. Paul Darby, spoon flies or casting or Quality reel repair, also do rod repairs and I been mentoring fly fishermen for right at fifty years now and I'm still just learning.  Just checked Quality Reel Repair on face book and wife posted some pictures there.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Capt Paul Darby you're quite famous!

I like the Junky yard Dog pattern!


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

wtbfishin' said:


> Capt Paul Darby you're quite famous!
> 
> I like the Junky yard Dog pattern!


Thank you, that means a lot to me.


----------

